# [Resolved] Runtime Error Microsoft Visual C++



## Marye Heitzman (Mar 16, 2001)

I have a problem. I downloaded a game called Logic Lingo 1.0 from download.com. I unzipped the program and then started the setup. During the setup, it said some of my files needed to be updated and I said OK. It then said to restart the computer and run the setup again. Now when I start my computer I get 2 error messages. (the game never would install)

They both have this title in the blue box at the top:
Microsoft Visual C++ Runtime Library

The first box says:

Runtime Error
C\Program Files\NortonInternetSecurity\IAMAPP.exe
abnormal program termination

The second box says:

Runtime error
c\ProgramFiles\NortonInternetsecurity\NISSERV.EXE
abnormal program termintation

These refer to my Norton Internet Security Program which includes Norton antivirus and Norton Firewall.

The antivirus seems to still be loading and it show in my system tray. The firewall is not working at all. When I go to my NIS Icon and click on it, some parts work and some don't. I can not run update because it says there is no program there to update.

When I installed the NIS last year, it was a nightmare. It took me 2 weeks and your guys help. I had to install it in safe mode and had to do a lot of special things. I do not want to try to re-install it.

I have run AdAware, BHO demon and REG Clean and this did not fix the problem.

Is there a fix for what I have screwed up?


----------



## Marye Heitzman (Mar 16, 2001)

also tried to run scan disk and it will not perform. Keeps going between checking file alocation tables and checking folders. It never completes either task, just goes back and forth.


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Before you try to install or uninstall anything else, get a copy of StartupList from the site below, unzip and run it and copy/paste the results to a reply.

http://www.lurkhere.com/~nicefiles/


----------



## Marye Heitzman (Mar 16, 2001)

This is the alterations done by the installation program (in the order it's done in)...

Checks for the reg-key "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion", "SharedDLLs"

Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\Vb6stkit.dll"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\COMCAT.DLL"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\stdole2.tlb"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\asycfilt.dll"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\olepro32.dll"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\oleaut32.dll"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\msvbvm60.dll"

Registers the DLL file C:\WINDOWS\system\comcat.dll"
Registers the TLB file C:\WINDOWS\system\stdole2.tlb"
Registers the DLL file "C:\WINDOWS\system\olepro32.dll"
Registers the DLL file "C:\WINDOWS\system\oleaut32.dll"
Registers the DLL file "C:\WINDOWS\system\msvbvm60.dll"

Creates the directory "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin"
Creates the directory "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo"

Creates the file "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\LogicLingoPuzzleCreator.exe"

Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\Mscomctl.ocx"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\Comdlg32.ocx"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\THBRoL10.dll"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\TABCTL32.OCX"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\msvcrt.dll"
Checks/Installs SystemFile: "C:\WINDOWS\system\ssa3d30.ocx"

Checks/Installs "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\LogicLingo.exe"
Creates the directory "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\puzzles"

Creates the file "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\puzzles\demo1.sll"
Creates the file "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\puzzles\demo2.sll"
Creates the file "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\puzzles\demo3.sll"
Creates the file "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\puzzles\demo4.sll"
Creates the file "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\puzzles\demo5.sll"
Creates the file "C:\Program Files\SanderDolphin\Logic Lingo\puzzles\demo6.sll"

Registers the OCX file "C:\WINDOWS\system\Mscomctl.ocx"
Registers the OCX file "C:\WINDOWS\system\Comdlg32.ocx"
Registers the DLL file "C:\WINDOWS\system\THBRoL10.dll"
Registers the OCX file "C:\WINDOWS\system\TABCTL32.OCX"
Registers the OCX file "C:\WINDOWS\system\ssa3d30.ocx"

Creates a Start-Menu shortcut "SanderDolphin", "Logic Lingo"
Creates a Start-Menu shortcut "SanderDolphin", "Logic Lingo Puzzle Creator"

Registers the key "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion", "App Paths\LogicLingo.exe"
Registers the key "HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\App Paths\LogicLingo.exe", ""


This is what the installation program does in it's entirity. Windows 95 and Windows 98 usually needs to reboot the computer for the Registry entries to take effect. As you can see from this list, there's nothing done to any Norton's programs, or anything to do with Visual C++ files. The reboot would have been to register the files listed above with 'Registers the ... file' 

To remove the files installed for SanderDolphin programs, the files THBRoL10.dll and ssa3d30.ocx in the system directory, everything in the SanderDolphin directory, and everything in the SanderDolphin Start-Menu needs to be removed. Everything else is purely Microsoft's products and may be needed by other programs on your computer, and should only be removed if you are absolutely sure there are no other programs needing VB6 Runtime files.


----------



## Marye Heitzman (Mar 16, 2001)

StartupList report, 1/1/03, 9:14:47 AM
StartupList version: 1.50
Started from : C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE
Detected: Windows 98 SE (Win9x 4.10.2222A)
Detected: Internet Explorer v6.00 SP1 (6.00.2800.1106)
* Using default options
==================================================

Running processes:

C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\KERNEL32.DLL
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSGSRV32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MPREXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\mmtask.tsk
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MSTASK.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe
C:\WINDOWS\EXPLORER.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON INTERNET SECURITY\NISUM.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SYSTRAY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\NORTON ANTIVIRUS\NAVAPW32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CREATIVE\CTSND\PROGRAM\CTMIX32.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\CD-WRITER PLUS\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TASKMON.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\SUPPORT.COM\BIN\TGCMD.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\LOGITECH\MOUSEWARE\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\GWHOTKEY.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\BROADJUMP\CLIENT FOUNDATION\CFD.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\RunDLL.exe
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WMIEXE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\SPOOL32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\PSTORES.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\DDHELP.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\INTERNET EXPLORER\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\PROGRAM FILES\WINZIP\WINZIP32.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\STARTUPLIST.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

ScanRegistry = C:\WINDOWS\scanregw.exe /autorun
SystemTray = SysTray.Exe
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
NAV Agent = C:\PROGRA~1\NORTON~1\NAVAPW32.EXE
iamapp = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\IAMAPP.EXE
CreativeMixer = C:\Program Files\Creative\CTSND\PROGRAM\CTMIX32.EXE /T
AtiCwd32 = Aticwd32.exe
AtiQiPcl = AtiQiPcl.exe
Adaptec DirectCD = C:\PROGRA~1\CD-WRI~1\DIRECTCD\DIRECTCD.EXE
TaskMonitor = C:\WINDOWS\taskmon.exe
STB TVFIX = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NOAPPRUN.EXE
RealJukeboxSystray = "C:\PROGRAM FILES\REAL\REALJUKEBOX\tsystray.exe"
QuickTime Task = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTTASK.EXE
GRA = C:\cabs\grainstall\GRA.exe
tgcmd = "C:\Program Files\Support.com\bin\tgcmd.exe" /server /nosystray
BillMinder = C:\QUICKENW\BILLMIND.EXE
bpcpost.exe = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\bpcpost.exe
Document = C:\WINDOWS\OPTIONS\document.exe
EM_EXEC = C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\SYSTEM\EM_EXEC.EXE
Multi-function Keyboard = GWHotKey.exe
BJCFD = C:\Program Files\BroadJump\Client Foundation\CFD.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunServices

ScriptBlocking = "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Symantec Shared\Script Blocking\SBServ.exe" -reg
nisserv = C:\Program Files\Norton Internet Security\NISSERV.EXE
LoadPowerProfile = Rundll32.exe powrprof.dll,LoadCurrentPwrScheme
SchedulingAgent = mstask.exe
winmodem = WINMODEM.101\wmexe.exe

--------------------------------------------------

Autorun entries from Registry:
HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run

Taskbar Display Controls = RunDLL deskcp16.dll,QUICKRES_RUNDLLENTRY

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Active Setup stub paths:
HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Active Setup\Installed Components
(* = disabled by HKCU twin)

[{89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {89820200-ECBD-11cf-8B85-00AA005B4383}

[>PerUser_MSN_Clean] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\msnmgsr1.exe

[PerUser_LinkBar_URLs] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\sulfnbk.exe /L

[{44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {44BBA840-CC51-11CF-AAFA-00AA00B6015C}

[{7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}] *
StubPath = rundll32.exe advpack.dll,UserInstStubWrapper {7790769C-0471-11d2-AF11-00C04FA35D02}

[{9EF0045A-CDD9-438e-95E6-02B9AFEC8E11}] *
StubPath = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\updcrl.exe -e -u C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\verisignpub1.crl

--------------------------------------------------

Load/Run keys from C:\WINDOWS\WIN.INI:

load=
run=

--------------------------------------------------

Shell & screensaver key from C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM.INI:

Shell=Explorer.exe
SCRNSAVE.EXE=
drivers=mmsystem.dll power.drv

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for EXPLORER.EXE instances:

C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.exe: PRESENT!

C:\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\System32\Explorer.exe: not present
C:\WINDOWS\Command\Explorer.exe: not present

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\WININIT.BAK listing:
(Created 31/12/2002, 14:2:2)

[rename]
NUL=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\_iu14D2N.tmp
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stdole2.tlb=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT9241.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\asycfilt.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT9242.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\olepro32.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT9243.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\oleaut32.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT9244.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msvbvm60.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT9245.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stdole2.tlb=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBTB315.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\asycfilt.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBTB320.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\olepro32.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBTB321.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\oleaut32.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBTB322.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msvbvm60.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBTB323.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\stdole2.tlb=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT2003.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\asycfilt.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT2004.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\olepro32.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT2005.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\oleaut32.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT2006.TMP
C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\msvbvm60.dll=C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\RBT2010.TMP

--------------------------------------------------

C:\AUTOEXEC.BAT listing:

C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\MCAFEE~1\MCAFEE~1\SCAN.EXE C:\
@IF ERRORLEVEL 1 PAUSE
SET BLASTER=A220 I7 D1 H7 P330 T6
SET SBPCI=C:\SBPCI
@ECHO OFF
PROMPT $P$G
PATH=C:\WINDOWS;C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND;C:\;C:\CDROM
set SST_GRXCLK=90
set SST_FT_CLK_DEL=0x4
set SST_TF0_CLK_DEL=0x6
set SST_TF1_CLK_DEL=0x6
set SST_VIN_CLKDEL=0x1
set SST_VOUT_CLKDEL=0x0
set SST_TMUMEM_SIZE=2
set SST_GRXCLK=90
set SST_FT_CLK_DEL=0x4
set SST_TF0_CLK_DEL=0x6
set SST_TF1_CLK_DEL=0x6
set SST_VIN_CLKDEL=0x1
set SST_VOUT_CLKDEL=0x0
set SST_TMUMEM_SIZE=2
SET PATH=%PATH%;C:\PROGRA~1\MCAFEE\MCAFEE~1\MCAFEE~1

--------------------------------------------------

C:\CONFIG.SYS listing:

Files=50
Buffers=30
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\HIMEM.SYS /TESTMEM:OFF
DEVICE=C:\WINDOWS\EMM386.EXE NOEMS
DOS=HIGH,UMB
DEVICEHIGH=C:\CDROM\CR_ATAPI.SYS /D:CD1 /Q

--------------------------------------------------

C:\WINDOWS\DOSSTART.BAT listing:

LOADHIGH C:\WINDOWS\COMMAND\MSCDEX.EXE /D:CD1
C:\SBPCI\SBINIT
C:\PROGRA~1\LOGITECH\MOUSEW~1\MOUSE.EXE

--------------------------------------------------

Checking for superhidden extensions:

.lnk: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.pif: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.exe: not hidden
.com: not hidden
.bat: not hidden
.hta: not hidden
.scr: not hidden
.shs: HIDDEN!
.shb: HIDDEN!
.vbs: not hidden
.vbe: not hidden
.wsh: not hidden
.scf: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: NO!)
.url: HIDDEN! (arrow overlay: yes)
.js: not hidden
.jse: not hidden

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Browser Helper Objects:

(no name) - (no file) - {EA7F9A52-0A05-11D2-98C5-00104B7229C2}
(no name) - (no file) - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88}
NAV Helper - C:\Program Files\Norton AntiVirus\NavShExt.dll - {BDF3E430-B101-42AD-A544-FADC6B084872}
(no name) - c:\windows\downloaded program files\googletoolbar_en_1.1.66-deleon.dll (disabled by BHODemon) - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7}

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Task Scheduler jobs:

Symantec NetDetect.job
Norton AntiVirus - Scan my computer.job

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Download Program Files:

[CV3 Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\WUV3IS.DLL
CODEBASE = http://windowsupdate.microsoft.com/R1024/V31Controls/x86/w98/en/actsetup.cab

[Shockwave Flash Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\FLASH\FLASH.OCX
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab

[compid Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\GWCID.DLL
CODEBASE = http://www.gateway.com/support/contact/serial/gwCID.CAB

[{C2FCEF52-ACE9-11D3-BEBD-00105AA9B6AE}]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RUFSI.DLL

[NSUpdateLiteCtrl Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\NSUPDATE.DLL
CODEBASE = http://204.177.92.201/quickdl/singles/NSupd9x.cab

[Shockwave ActiveX Control]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MACROMED\SHOCKWAVE 8\DOWNLOAD.DLL
CODEBASE = http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/director/sw.cab

[MeadCo Security Manager]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\MCSECMGR.DLL
CODEBASE = http://chat.aqinc.com/wcsapp/weblib/Javascript/messaging/ie/SecMgr.cab

[WTHoster Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\WT\WEBDRIVER\WTHOSTCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://install.wildtangent.com/bgn/partners/wildgames/lilostitchpinball/install.cab

[QuickTime Object]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\QTPLUGIN.OCX
CODEBASE = http://www.apple.com/qtactivex/qtplugin.cab

[sys Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\PCPITSTOP.DLL
CODEBASE = http://support.gateway.com/support/profiler/PCPitStop.CAB

[Live Collaboration]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\RNTX.DLL
CODEBASE = https://rr.esecurecare.net/rnt/rnl/java/RntX.cab

[Update Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = http://v4.windowsupdate.microsoft.com/CAB/x86/ansi/iuctl.CAB?37595.5477893519

[symsupportutil]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM\IUCTL.DLL
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/symsupportutil.CAB
OSD = C:\WINDOWS\Downloaded Program Files\OSD34.OSD

[ActiveDataObj Class]
InProcServer32 = C:\WINDOWS\DOWNLOADED PROGRAM FILES\ACTIVEDATA.DLL
CODEBASE = https://www-secure.symantec.com/techsupp/activedata/ActiveData.cab

--------------------------------------------------

Enumerating Winsock LSP files:

Protocol #1: CSLSP.DLL (file MISSING)
Protocol #2: CSLSP.DLL (file MISSING)
Protocol #3: CSLSP.DLL (file MISSING)
Protocol #4: CSLSP.DLL (file MISSING)
Protocol #5: CSLSP.DLL (file MISSING)
Protocol #6: CSLSP.DLL (file MISSING)
Protocol #13: CSLSP.DLL (file MISSING)

--------------------------------------------------
End of report, 11,285 bytes
Report generated in 0.186 seconds

Command line options:
/verbose - to add additional info on each section
/complete - to include empty sections and unsuspicious data
/force9x - to include Win9x-only startups even if running on WinNT
/forcent - to include WinNT-only startups even if running on Win9x
/forceall - to include all Win9x and WinNT startups, regardless of platform
/history - to list version history only


----------



## Marye Heitzman (Mar 16, 2001)

I am sure the first part of the game install is where the problem lies. Here is what I tried........
Moved these files from windows system to the desktop:
Vb6stkit.dll
comcat.dll
stdolef2.tlb
asycfilt.dll
olepro32.dll
msvbvm60.dll

restarted windows no difference.

The file oleaut32.dll could not be removed because it is being used by windows.

I checked the properties on all of the above. The only only ones that were created or modified on 12-31-02 were:
oleaut32.dll
msvbvm60.dll
Both were created on 12-31-02.

msvbvm60.dll can be deleted but oleaut32.dll cannot because it is in use. Could oleaut32.dll be the problem, and if so how can I get rid of it?

Do i have to remove the registry entries for it and then can i delete it?


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Try the runtifix.exe program from MS available here:

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;EN-US;q178385

It should install a consistent set of files.

There are other options, such as using SFC to restore all altered files off your restore CD, but this might be quicker for this, it should also register the files when installed

Leave msvbvm60.dll, I don't think that's a problem.


----------



## Marye Heitzman (Mar 16, 2001)

Ran runtifix.exe. It said I had newer versions of the files, did I want to overwrite them with the older files in runtifix.exe. I chose to overide the files with the older files since my whole problem started when the files where updated. I figured I could run them again and go to newer files if that didn't work. Right now with all the older files working, everything seems to be back to normal. I will give it a few days and see if I notice anything. No runtime errors at start-up and my Norton firewall is back. Thanks for all the help. I don't know what I would do without you guys!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Great, that showed some guts. I did see on the Symantec site, though not specifically relating to NIS, that the error occurs with some _newer_ versions of those files

example:

http://service1.symantec.com/SUPPOR...ac1277901332f11d8825673d0074ff9f?OpenDocument

I'll wait for a final follow-up before marking this "resolved"


----------



## Marye Heitzman (Mar 16, 2001)

PROBLEM SOLVED. THANKS SO VERY MUCH!


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Outstanding. You're welcome.


----------



## sanderdolphn (Feb 24, 2003)

The setup files of Logic Lingo have now been updated taking in advice from Microsoft (needed SP5 to the Visual Studio package) - since this, nobody has reported this problem. The latest setup file can be found at http://www.logiclingo.com/ll-demo.zip


----------

